# Hi again, im new



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new and posted an item last week which has unfortunately dissapeared from the screen, I have been logging in every day to see if I had any replies , 

.....We have been trying for a baby for 5 years, and have gone through all of the tests and my husband has a low sperm count, we have been on the waiting list for ICSI and are now ready to start - yippeee. Had our Nurse Screening on Friday, I was really nervous about my weight but everything seemed to go well and I start on my spray in 21 days, i'm really excited.  One question I was wondering if anyone could help me with........

I am due to start working with new people in my job next week and I am scared about taking time off as no-one knows about the tx and I dont want anyone to know.  I was thinking about going to the doctor and asking for a line....but...I dont want the line to say fertitilty treatment...has anyone asked their doctor about this?  and if I do have to go to the doctor to get time off when is the time during the tx that I am likely to need off?  Sorry about the questions, I am new to all of this and have been reading this site for ages, and find it really helpful when I have no-one else to talk to.

thanks 
Gail xx


----------



## everkat (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Gail,

Just wanted to say    as you have waited for so long! Congratulations on starting treatment; sometimes I can't believe just how much time this can take. My DH and I are only just starting our investigations - we're 3 years in and not on any waiting lists yet!

Sorry I can't help with your question, although I do know that others on here have had generic comments from their dr such as gyne treatment/investigation. Unfortunately I can't remember where I read this (not v helpful sorry!).

Best of luck
Kat


----------



## julie72 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Gail

Congratulation on starting your sniffing.....

I am in the same situation as yourself, i am due to start DR September / October.  (Just waiting for the   to turn up).  

I also was wondering the same thing.  So if anyone out there knows the answers to Gails question we would very much appreciate any replies...

Love Julie
xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Gail, welcome to FF hun - nightmare about the boards being down for so long.

Well, I'm a 3rd time lucky icsi girl (still can't really believe it!).  I did short protocol, so you may need slightly different time off to me.  However, You need to take into account your regular scans and then at least days off for Egg collection and embryo transfer.  Everyone seems to do this differently - the first time i just took those days, but felt a bit pants after EC so ended up taking a 1/2 day the next day.  some people like to take the whole 2ww off - i didn't, but did take a few days last time.  some people use holidays too.  It's really down to how you feel - you may be happier resting and putting your feet up.

Your doctor can just put 'gynae' on your sick chit - they won't ask any questions then!  I did confide in one person at work - but I trusted them not to blab.  Ina new job, you may not know who you can trust!

good luck with it anyway, fingers crossed!

Sallywags


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi,

thanks very much for your replies girls - really appreciated.

everkat - good luck with your investigations and thank you very much for your reply.

Julie72 - best of luck with your tx when it starts, and thanks very much for your reply too.

Sallywags - A big congratulations to you on your BFP, and thank very much for all your advice about time off - its really appreciated.

Sooo Glad I have found this site.

cheers girls

Gail
xxx


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Gail and Julie- I think you'll probably get lots of different answers on the time off thing! I did a short protocol ICSI in April (BFN) and am hoping to start a long protocol (different clinic) in Sept. 
I think a lot depends on how far you have to travel to your clinic - once you are into the stimming phase you have to attend regularly for scans and bloods, for me it was a 3-4 hour round trip, so I really struggled, despite only working part time. Last time I had a week off from EC which ended up about 10 days with easter, which was more than enough (I self certified that as it was only 7 days sick leave) 
This time I am hoping work will let me take some unpaid leave during stimming, and sick leave again from EC, but I haven't discussed it with them yet! The type of job I do makes cancelling work at short notice very difficult, and I just want to reduce my stress as much as possible.

Hope that helps a bit, and lots of luck for your cycle!
xx


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Fatcat,

thanks very much for your info re time off, Its really helpful.  Think I will just wait and see how I am feeling at the time and may just self cert myself for one week after EC.  Good Luck with your next treatment.

Gail
xx


----------



## howdee (Jun 29, 2006)

hi guys,

It is a really tricky one knowing what to say to employers. I had my egg collection today and have taken the rest of this week and all of next week off. I told my boss that I needed to go into hospital and she kept prying asking if everything is ok and I didn't really reply!! and she said she would grant sick leave. I am going to the GP tomorrow to get a sick certificate and am going to talk to him about not putting IVF or equivalent on the note. I am hoping he might just write general anaesthetic but will let you know tomorrow!!!

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Howdee,

it would be really helpful if you could let us know how you get on with the GP tomorrow, Good luck with your treatment.

Gail
xx


----------



## howdee (Jun 29, 2006)

sure will do but won't be till the evening as i have an appointment at 5pm!!


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone and Gail,

I am like you I have not told work about the treatment and I have been promoted in May with a trial period of 6 months until October. Only one colleague knows. I have chosen my clinic for its proximity to my work so I have been going for scans and appointment at lunch times. That was very practical. 
Tomorrow I have my egg collection and I told my boss that my asthma is getting worse and I need a new presciption and I think that thanks to a few people at work ill I will also say that I am not too well and will take thursday off sick and may be Friday too. Egg transfer may be saturday I believe and I think that I will go back to work on Monday. We'll see.

I hope this gives you another opinion.

Stephanie


----------



## vegas (Jun 21, 2006)

hi hunny,congrates on starting your tx and good luck too, you will find this site brill loads of info and good crack with girls any problems we are more than happy to help if we can, take hun love vegas


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Gail and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the ICSI.

If u go and speak with the GP im sure they can write something else on the sick line.

Kate xx​


----------

